# 2005 Sentra Base Model with no Sway Bar or Sway Bar Links



## knotscott (Aug 12, 2014)

I didn't see this issue in the "Suspension" sticky, so thought I'd ask it here. 

My daughter's 2005 Sentra Base model just failed NYS inspection due to missing the stabilizer bar and links....the tech had never seen that situation before, and neither had I. I'm wondering if the car came without those components or if the previous owner removed them for some reason?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

more than likely it had it, call your local dealer with the vin number and have them look it up. if it comes up, it had it, if it doesnt then take that info to the inspector and they should give you a waiver, just a thought. or just hit up a wrecking yard and get the parts, the bar, 2 mtg brkts, 2 mtg bushings, 4 bolts, for the link set up you will need, 2 links, 4 bushings, 4 washers, 2 nuts, plus 2 plain washers and 2 nuts to mount it to the bar


----------



## knotscott (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks. I'll give the dealer a call...


----------



## knotscott (Aug 12, 2014)

Speedo - Your advice was spot on. I called a dealer and gave them the VIN. They told me that car had never had a sway bar or links, so doesn't require them to pass inspection. I called back the place that failed the inspection and explained what the dealer had told me. We brought the car back and they passed it! That doesn't mean that sway bar wouldn't be an improvement for the car, but she doesn't need to do it now. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

glad it worked out!! a sway bar would make a difference in the way it handles


----------

